# Cameras2u : Highly Recommended!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago, I placed my second order with the on-line only company Cameras2U having been very please with their excellent service and value-for-money after my first purchase back in March 2004.









The Canon G6 arrived very quickly as expected. However, after using it for a week, I had a nagging feeling that the shutter release button was not working as it should







. It was lacking the second positive "click" to release the shutter; you just kept pressing harder-and-harder until the shutter would suddenly release; this was unlike any of my previous Canons. So I wandered down to my local Jessops to try out a display G6 and this confirmed my worst fears.









I rang their friendly staff on Monday, 8th November, explained the problem and received my replacement G6 yesterday (10th). At the same time, the courier took away my faulty G6. I un-packed the replacement and hesitantly pressed the shutter button to feel what it was like --- perfect, nice second "click".









What a very professional service !!







--- you never know what sort of response you might received from an Internet based company when things go wrong....but Cameras2u have not let me down. I hope to do business with them for many years to come.

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I'm looking at buying a decent digital camera myself.Presently I have a Fuji 2 Megapixel camera which is adequate for eBay but not really much use as a true camera.

It'll be a long time before digitals reach the incredible resolution of film but,since having a new kitchen in January my wife won't let me develop my own films anymore







.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

I agree 100% about Cameras2u. Bought a digital camera and a printer from them. The camera docking base developed a fault about 9 months after purchase, contacted them and a replacement was sent without question or delay, even before the faulty item was returned.


----------

